# Race to Sub-15 "Newer"



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2010)

The rules will be standard - I give you 12 scrambles, you take out the best and the worst, and average the remaining ten.
If you get three consecutive weeks in a row sub-15, I owe you a hug.

Round 8: December 1st-8th
1) R2 B' D' F2 R2 L B' R' F2 D U' F B' L B' D2 R B2 D' L R B' L2 R' U2
2) U B2 R2 D U' L' B F D R2 U L2 B2 R' L F2 L' U B' R D F2 D L' U
3) L U' F' D' F D F2 L' U2 L F' B2 L U2 R' D' L U B' U2 L2 B2 D R' F
4) R L U D2 R' B' R U F' D2 L' F U' R U2 F' R' B D2 U' B2 D' B' D' B2
5) D U' R' F2 U' F B R2 B' F R' F L' D2 L' R2 U2 R L2 B2 U B' D2 R' B'
6) F2 L D2 B' U' R L2 F L' R2 B2 U' L' R' F U2 F R' B2 U F L2 F2 R' D
7) B F' D L U2 B2 F' R' B U D' L2 F' R F2 D' L D' L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B2
8) U D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B L F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' L R F L2 U2 D L U'
9) B F L2 D' F R2 U F' L' B' U' B L' B' D2 U R2 D' B' D2 L F' U2 B' D
10) B L U' F' D' L B' L' D U' B D2 R' D2 R L U2 F' U L' F L2 U' B L'
11) D2 L2 U L B F2 U R' D B D L U' B D R2 F2 B2 R2 F B2 D' B U D2
12) U D' L2 R2 D' F' L' B R L' F B2 R' F2 U F' U' R2 B2 L U' F' R D2 U2

Have fun, and don't forget so say what event (2H, OH, etc) you're doing.

If you post an average, odds are that it will be added within a few hours.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2010)

Results:
here.






Scrambles from previous rounds, for reference.


Spoiler



Round 1: September 28th-October 5th
Scrambles:
1) D' R D B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 U D' L2 U' F U L B' D' U' L U2 D2 L2
2) L D' L2 F2 U' B' F R' D' F U' R U F2 L' D2 L2 B R B2 U' B U D' R2
3) L2 R' U2 L2 R' D' R U B' U B F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F D' U' B2 R' F B' U' R
4) R2 U' F U2 L2 R' F' L2 D' B' L' U2 D2 B' L B' D2 L' B' R' U' B D U' B
5) D2 R2 B F' D L2 B2 R B' R F B' U D' R F L' B' L' U' D2 L2 F L2 R'
6) L2 F2 R2 U2 R L2 D L' U L F2 R' L' D' F' B D L' U R L B F L' D
7) U D2 F2 D U2 B2 L B2 D L D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' B2 U' L2 D B F L B' R2
8) B2 F' D B2 R2 D L2 D L' D' F2 L' B' R2 B F D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R D R'
9) B' U2 R2 B2 F2 U D' R' U2 D2 R L' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' R' U' R U' F2 R U
10) L' D U B2 F' U B' U2 B' F L2 B2 D' U2 L' D F2 R U2 R2 D2 L B L2 U'
11) B2 U' R2 L D2 L2 B D2 R D R' D L' B D R2 L F2 R F' R' D L' B2 L
12) R' B2 F2 L F D' R2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D F2 R2 L D F' B R D2 U L' D2 U

Round 2: October 5th-October 12th
Scrambles:
1) R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2) R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3) U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4) L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5) L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6) L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7) U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8) R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9) B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10) D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11) L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'
12) L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2

Round 3: October 12th-October 21st
Scrambles:
1) F L R2 F' L R2 F B' L B2 D' R' B2 D' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U' F R2 F
2) U2 D F' D' R D' U' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' L F2 L B' D' F' B2 L' F2 B2 L'
3) U R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' D' L' F2 R' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 F' L R' U F' U' D2
4) B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 F L' F' L B F2 R2 B2 L F D L2 B2 U' L
5) B2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F2 U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U' D2 R F2 B2 U F2 R' L F'
6) B2 R L B2 F L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' B' U B F D' R' B2 U' L B' D L2 B2
7) U' B2 D2 B' U L' B L2 B2 F' D' B' D' L' U' D2 B U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' F2
8) U' L U D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 B2 U2 D L U D F' B2 U' L' F2 B
9) D2 U B2 D U F2 B' U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' D R U' F2 L R
10) L R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F B' L2 B D' U B R L' U' R2 U' L' D F D U2
11) B' F2 L' U2 D2 B L B R' D2 B U2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L'
12) L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F D' B' U2 D' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R L B U F B' D

Round 4: October 21st-October 28th
1) L2 D2 L' B R D' F2 L F U' F' U2 B' R' B D2 L' B L2 B' L2 F' D F2 D
2) B R L' U R2 U' L' U' L' B' R D' L2 B L U2 F' B' D2 F2 D2 B U2 L' D'
3) L U F2 B' R' L D' L2 D U' L2 U' L2 B U' D B2 U F' U2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2
4) D2 L2 D F D2 F' U2 F' R' B L B2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 B2 D B R2 F2 R U D
5) F' B L B F2 L' U F' L D' L' R U F2 L D2 U F2 R L' U' B2 R L2 F
6) D2 B2 F' U R F L B L B D2 U2 R B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 F' R D2 F'
7) F2 L' U D' B2 R' D' F' L' F' D2 R' D2 F' L2 D2 U B U' L' U' B R' F R2
8) U R' L' U' L F L2 B' R D2 R L U2 B2 R2 B2 L R' F' L B L' D2 U' B'
9) D2 U' R' F' L2 U2 D' B' L' U2 F L2 F' R' L' F2 B D F' B U R2 L U B2
10) D' F2 R L' B D U2 B2 U2 R L' B2 U' F U' L2 F B2 R2 F2 D' U' B U L
11) U' B' R2 B D' U B F' U2 B' U' F2 U D R' F2 B2 U' R D' U2 R L' U2 B'
12) D F L R2 F D' F L U R L2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 B F' D R' B L' F L2 B'

Round 5: October 29-November 5th
1) R' L F' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D B2 D' U R2 D' L' F D' B D2 B L2 F' U D
2) L2 R2 D' U R D L' D2 R U R2 D2 F B2 U' D' R' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R'
3) F' D2 U2 R U D' B2 F R2 L' F D F2 L2 R' U' R U2 F' D L D F2 U' R2
4) F2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U L D L2 F2 L' F D L2 D B L' F R B U' B L2
5) F' R' F' B' L' R' U2 D B2 R' B F D' U R' F B L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2
6) R' F' U D F B' U' B2 L' F U L2 D2 L' F L' R' F' L D' B2 D R' F' U
7) B U D2 R2 B L U' L2 U' D R2 D' R' B L' R F2 B U L D2 L R2 B D2
8) F' U2 L R' B D2 U' B' L2 F' U D R L2 F2 B2 L' B' F L F U' D R2 U'
9) B F' L2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F U2 R' B' U D' R D2 F2 R2 D' F R' U' F' D L2
10) R' L' F' L' B' F' L' B F' D2 R' D' R2 U' R2 L F2 U2 B' F' U R B' U2 F
11) D B D2 B F L2 D L2 F2 L F U' D F B U F' D B2 U2 R' D' F L2 D2
12) B U F2 R L' B R2 F2 R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U' R2 L' B' D2 U' R2 U' D'

Round 7: November 17-24
1) L' U' D R' B' D2 B L2 U2 R D R2 L2 D' U' B2 F' R D' U2 L2 U' D2 R' U'
2) F L D U2 F L2 B R L2 F2 B' D' B' R' U L2 R' U L' U2 R B R' B' L2
3) B2 L U R2 U2 D' R2 D2 F' D' F D' F2 U2 L B2 D' F' U2 B2 L2 F' U' L R
4) F R2 F2 D2 L' D' R2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' R' U F2 D2 F R L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F D'
5) R2 D' R2 B U' L R F2 U L R D' R L' U2 D' B R' L B2 R B2 L R' D2
6) D2 U' L2 D2 R2 L' F' B R' F' D' U F' D' U2 R D' U2 L' B2 D F B L U
7) R' F B' L' D2 L D R2 L2 U R' D L2 F' U R2 F2 B R' B' L2 B' R2 F' R2
8) U' D L' U' L2 R' U' B F R L' B2 L' B U2 B D' L2 F L B' U2 L' B R2
9) F2 R L' B2 R' U' F B' D' F2 L2 F R B2 D2 U' B2 D' B F2 U' R' B2 L2 D2
10) R2 D B' U L U L2 U2 R F D2 B2 U' D' R2 B2 L D U' B' U' L2 F' D F2
11) F2 L' F' B' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 L' D2 R L' B' L2 U D B' R2 U2 R B2 D'
12) L2 D2 R F B' D L' B D2 U2 L2 D' U B2 U' D' F2 B L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F2


People to I owe hugs:


Spoiler



nccube


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 28, 2010)

In 2h

(15.22)
21.13
20.72
19.03
19.41
16.66
17.68
18.97
(DNF) (I poped on Gperm and was already at 20 so i stoped)
21.84
20.69
17.68

Avg10/12 -- 19.37

definitly not my best times.


----------



## moogra (Sep 28, 2010)

First 6 so far, long way to go for sub-15

19.61
17.12
17.61
16.27
17.82
16.48

edit (next 6)
18.39
16.83
18.01
18.16
13.91
16.62

Best: 13.91
Worst: 19.61

Average of 12 (removing best and worst): 17.33


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to recreate the thread! I'll be posting here soon.


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 28, 2010)

This is lovely - exactly what I waited for  I'm gonna join this 

uhm, I'll do the avg after homework 

Edit: Obviously not after homework, am too tired .. First thing after school tomorrow


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 28, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm glad you decided to recreate the thread! I'll be posting here soon.





NeuwDk said:


> This is lovely - exactly what I waited for  I'm gonna join this


 Hrm, perhaps this will give me a reason to start practicing 2H, as well. 

I'll be uploading results in a very nice fashion - I'm sure you'll all enjoy them.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 28, 2010)

Terrible average for me. On the 9th solve through I switched cubes which helped.


Statistics for 09-28-2010 15:56:30

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 2
Average: 17.76
Standard Deviation: 2.18
Best Time: 13.44
Worst Time: 21.64
Individual Times:
1.	13.44	D' R D B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 U D' L2 U' F U L B' D' U' L U2 D2 L2
2.	21.64	L D' L2 F2 U' B' F R' D' F U' R U F2 L' D2 L2 B R B2 U' B U D' R2
3.	18.57	L2 R' U2 L2 R' D' R U B' U B F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F D' U' B2 R' F B' U' R
4.	16.49	R2 U' F U2 L2 R' F' L2 D' B' L' U2 D2 B' L B' D2 L' B' R' U' B D U' B
5.	18.12	D2 R2 B F' D L2 B2 R B' R F B' U D' R F L' B' L' U' D2 L2 F L2 R'
6.	18.95	L2 F2 R2 U2 R L2 D L' U L F2 R' L' D' F' B D L' U R L B F L' D
7.	15.89	U D2 F2 D U2 B2 L B2 D L D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' B2 U' L2 D B F L B' R2
8.	18.45	B2 F' D B2 R2 D L2 D L' D' F2 L' B' R2 B F D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R D R'
9.	16.05	B' U2 R2 B2 F2 U D' R' U2 D2 R L' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' R' U' R U' F2 R U
10.	17.84	L' D U B2 F' U B' U2 B' F L2 B2 D' U2 L' D F2 R U2 R2 D2 L B L2 U'
11.	16.55	B2 U' R2 L D2 L2 B D2 R D R' D L' B D R2 L F2 R F' R' D L' B2 L
12.	21.08	R' B2 F2 L F D' R2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D F2 R2 L D F' B R D2 U L' D2 U


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> 00100111010001010101101000100000010000010010000001 01001001010101010001110100000101000010010101010100011101000001



... = 3.186*10^33[/math]

sorry about being so off topic...


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ... = 3.186*10^33[/math]
> 
> sorry about being so off topic...


 
Incorrect interpretation.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Incorrect interpretation.


 
Binary code?
I don't feel like decoding it, but that's what I'm guessing it is. And not some math function.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 28, 2010)

19.03, 16.15, 17.15, 17.70, 20.09, 17.04, 21.14, 18.33, 17.29, 12.40, 19.63, 17.80 = 18.02

OH fail. Did have a sub nar in it though =D


----------



## CUB3R01 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm barely sub-20 but I think I'll give this a shot  
2H
19.20, 19.97, 20.26, 20.69, 19.84, 17.81, (17.10), (28.10), 18.99, 21.27, 20.26, 19.56 = 19.79
meh


----------



## Owen (Sep 28, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Binary code?
> I don't feel like decoding it, but that's what I'm guessing it is. And not some math function.


 
"EZ A RUGABUGA"


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Regular 3x3 Speedsolve
18.58, 17.91, 18.96, 18.43, 18.52, 23.77, 21.47, 18.93, 19.53, 16.93, 17.63, 21.09
Average = 19.11
Comments: That was really bad.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 29, 2010)

THANK YOU STATUE ! Will do this tonight maybe.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 29, 2010)

2H
20.51, 18.14, 16.50, 18.02, 14.68, 19.33, 22.06, 16.67, 15.68, 14.56, 17.44, 19.79 = 17.68

that was terrible, so many bad solves.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 29, 2010)

First average of 12 in a week:
Session average: 19.88
1. 19.04 
2. (25.22) 
3. (17.35) 
4. 23.73 
5. 19.69 
6. 20.20 
7. 20.49 
8. 20.28 
9. 19.85 
10. 17.48 
11. 18.86 
12. 19.22 

Was sub18 before. I'll be back in a day or two.


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 29, 2010)

First round: this wasn't good - but at least it's sub-20

2H

Average: 19.92 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.11
Slowest Time: 26.00
Standard Deviation: 02.77

Individual Times:
1) 21.93 
2) 16.72 
3) 18.45 
4) 20.24  
5) 24.32 
6) (15.11) 
7) 19.11 
8) 17.33 
9) 18.73 
10) 17.89 
11) 24.43 
12) (26.00)


----------



## Elliot (Sep 29, 2010)

First round (2H):

14.70, 13.35, (21.18), (12.45), 15.42, 14.78, 16.30, 19.18, 12.90, 14.98, 16.94, 17.06 = 15.56

Thanks Stachu for creating this thread!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

48 hours.
Pre-tentative results will be up a night before.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Star, can I participate occasionally? I've never graduate from the sub-20 thread, but I did get some sub-19 avg of 5 solves, and I'm rather inconsistant, getting 20s occasionally.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Hey Star, can I participate occasionally? I've never graduate from the sub-20 thread, but I did get some sub-19 avg of 5 solves, and I'm rather inconsistent, getting 20s occasionally.


 ...Star?
Please, at least *close* to Stachu would be nice. 

Sure, people can compete - takes me little effort.
I'm barely sub20 as is.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, I didn't know you prefer to be addressed by your full name. Balint Bodor is causing a rampage, I'm seeing stars. Hope that this sub-15 thread will be a success, Starchu!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Starchu!


 I hope that was a joke. There is no 'r' in my name. Except my last name, but erm...Stachu's not my last name, nor is Korick my first. 

And yes, hopefully more people join in.


----------



## Baian Liu (Oct 3, 2010)

2H: 21.79, 20.70, (24.75), 21.44, 23.30, 22.36, 23.21, (19.39), 19.54, 19.60, 20.80, 21.60 = 21.43

So out of practice...


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 3, 2010)

18.18
19.55 
19.28
17.63
19.38
18.78
20.05
19.25
18.34
19.33 
AVG: 18.98 Well still a long way to sub 15 but this is a good average for me


----------



## nccube (Oct 3, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *14.66*
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 11.70
Worst Time: 17.22
Individual Times:
1.	14.84	D' R D B2 D' U2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 U D' L2 U' F U L B' D' U' L U2 D2 L2
2.	12.97	L D' L2 F2 U' B' F R' D' F U' R U F2 L' D2 L2 B R B2 U' B U D' R2
3.	17.00	L2 R' U2 L2 R' D' R U B' U B F2 D2 R' D2 U2 F D' U' B2 R' F B' U' R
4.	13.16	R2 U' F U2 L2 R' F' L2 D' B' L' U2 D2 B' L B' D2 L' B' R' U' B D U' B
5.	17.03	D2 R2 B F' D L2 B2 R B' R F B' U D' R F L' B' L' U' D2 L2 F L2 R'
6.	11.70	L2 F2 R2 U2 R L2 D L' U L F2 R' L' D' F' B D L' U R L B F L' D
7.	14.47	U D2 F2 D U2 B2 L B2 D L D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F' B2 U' L2 D B F L B' R2
8.	15.08	B2 F' D B2 R2 D L2 D L' D' F2 L' B' R2 B F D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R D R'
9.	14.89	B' U2 R2 B2 F2 U D' R' U2 D2 R L' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L' R' U' R U' F2 R U
10.	11.83	L' D U B2 F' U B' U2 B' F L2 B2 D' U2 L' D F2 R U2 R2 D2 L B L2 U'
11.	17.22	B2 U' R2 L D2 L2 B D2 R D R' D L' B D R2 L F2 R F' R' D L' B2 L
12.	15.69	R' B2 F2 L F D' R2 B2 F R2 U2 B' D F2 R2 L D F' B R D2 U L' D2 U


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 3, 2010)

2H

Times: (11.12), 10.81, 10.60, 10.66, 10.62, 10.95, 10.81, 10.01, 10.38, (8.44), 10.72, 9.46
Average: 10.50

Can I trade my hug for a shoe-tie?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> 2H
> 
> Times: (11.12), 10.81, 10.60, 10.66, 10.62, 10.95, 10.81, 10.01, 10.38, (8.44), 10.72, 9.46
> Average: 10.50
> ...


 
Yes, but you must get sub15 for at least three consecutive rounds.
I'm not sure you'll be able to do that.

Edit:







is what's done so far.

Raw data can be seen here:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...UxhN1NtVmxOaXJzbVlPX3c&hl=en&authkey=CPfWl5QH


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2010)

ROUND 1

2H

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.45
worst time: 20.64

*current avg12: 16.88 (σ = 0.81)*

16.49, 16.38, 17.30, 18.45, 20.64, 16.05, 17.41, 17.60, 14.45, 16.14, 15.69, 17.25


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do not deviate away from the normal-sized font for this - it's not needed, and takes up space.

Thanks,
statue


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 3, 2010)

just got a sub19 ao12 the other day, hopefully I'l be joining soon, am I allowed to be in both? the sub20 and sub15 thread?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> just got a sub19 ao12 the other day, hopefully I'l be joining soon, am I allowed to be in both? the sub20 and sub15 thread?


 
I don't care.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 3, 2010)

Round 1

The first few solves were fail, but otherwise a pretty good average.

Average of 12: 19.40
1. 21.42 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B' R2 L B2 U F' L F2 L' F D B' R2 D' U B F2
2. 21.51 B2 D2 B' L' F2 L2 R U B' R2 B' U' R2 F U F' D L' R' D' L U2 D' L D
3. 18.39 U' D2 F2 L' U L' R2 D2 R U' D' L2 U' B L2 B L' U2 L' U2 R' F' B' L2 F2
4. 20.50 B' R' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L D' B L' B U' D' L U2 F2 R L' D2 L' B2 R2 F'
5. (21.99) D2 B D2 F U B2 D F D2 U2 R F' D2 F' R2 B2 L2 R' D2 L D' B2 D R' D'
6. 19.17 U L' D' F2 L2 D2 B' F' R2 L F' L2 F2 D' L B2 F U2 B2 D B' D F R2 U'
7. 19.57 F' U B' L B2 U2 R L' U R B D2 L U' L R B U F U F R' F U F'
8. 18.39 B' D2 B L2 F D2 U2 F U F B2 L2 U R' U R F R' F' L2 R2 B F' U2 L
9. 18.19 D R U L2 R U' F D2 L D2 F2 R D2 L D' R2 U' R2 D2 U' L U R U' F2
10. (16.09) L2 U' L2 B' R U' D2 R D L2 F B D R D2 L U' B' D2 R B F2 R F R2
11. 16.10 U' R L' B2 D' L2 B' F R2 D L B2 R' B' D' L2 D R D' R U' R2 F R' L
12. 20.74 R D B2 R' L' B D' F2 B2 D R' D B' R' B2 L' R D2 F R2 B' F2 L R D


----------



## D4vd (Oct 4, 2010)

2H

Avg12: 16.61 (σ = 0.94)

17.85, 15.50, 17.50, 17.13, (18.75), 15.65, (14.03), 17.49, 16.34, 14.86, 16.71, 17.07

Best avg5: 15.62 (σ = 0.61)

Do we have to input our own results?


----------



## slocuber (Oct 4, 2010)

times (reset):
17.39, 13.91, 14.69, 15.85, 18.54, 15.87, 15.25, 12.04, 16.92, 16.50+, 15.90, 14.83

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.04
worst time: 18.54

current mean of 3: 15.74 (σ = 0.69)
best mean of 3: 14.39 (σ = 1.68)

current avg5: 15.74 (σ = 0.69)
best avg5: 15.47 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 15.71 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 15.71 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 15.71 (σ = 1.01)

2H


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 4, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Do we have to input our own results?


 No. Just put the average, and all shall be good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 5, 2010)

First round posted.
I'm interested to see how this will look in the long run, with the graph and all.





EDIT:

My round 2 results. Pathetic.
Session average: 19.20
1. (16.10)
2. 19.83
3. 17.95
4. 20.66
5. (24.16)
6. 19.58 
7. 20.16
8. 16.68
9. 19.57
10. 20.11
11. 20.82
12. 16.69
I need to start practicing 2H.


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 5, 2010)

Round 2: 2H

Average: 18.99 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.81
Slowest Time: 22.75
Standard Deviation: 01.54

Individual Times:
1) 17.06 R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2) 21.21 R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3) 17.40 U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4) 19.04 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5) 18.27 L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6) (15.81) L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7) 18.61 U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8) 17.62 R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9) 19.65 B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10) 19.38 D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11) 21.63 L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'
12) (22.75) L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2

Comment: Last one was major POP and fail G-perm and the 15.81 could have been sub-15 but ended with an N-perm :S


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 5, 2010)

NeuwDk said:


> ~


 Aww, according to the graph, you're improving faster than me. 

I think this graph will look pretty nice after a few weeks.  Thoughts about any changes that would be nice?


----------



## nccube (Oct 5, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *14.09*
Standard Deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 17.33
Individual Times:
1.	15.53	R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2.	17.09	R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3.	13.31	U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4.	13.88	L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5.	17.33	L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6.	13.55	L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7.	11.28	U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8.	13.93	R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9.	14.21	B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10.	12.47	D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11.	11.77	L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2
12.	14.72	L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Aww, according to the graph, you're improving faster than me.
> 
> I think this graph will look pretty nice after a few weeks.  Thoughts about any changes that would be nice?


 
Haha, I'm way too inconsistent to actually keep that "line" in the graph xD Although it would be nice, but yeah, that would be extreme improvement in no time.

Agree about the part with this graph  Seems awesome as it is right now


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 5, 2010)

2H
Last solves SUCKED
Average: 15.75
1.	(13.83)	R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2.	14.05	R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3.	13.95	U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4.	16.62	L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5.	14.44	L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6.	(DNF)	L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7.	15.20	U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8.	16.35	R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9.	15.47	B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10.	18.89	D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11.	16.38	L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'
12.	16.12	L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 5, 2010)

Regular 3x3 Speedsolve
19.46, 16.43, 17.80, 16.38, 18.96, 20.46, 18.50, 19.75, 17.34, 20.00, 19.65, 18.69
Average: 18.66
Comments: I've done way better today (Sub-17) but this was still better then last week.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ignore the scrambles. 15.86 average for round 2.
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.86
Standard Deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 13.49
Worst Time: 17.69
Individual Times:
1.	13.49	R2 F2 L2 R B2 F' L2 U2 R' D' U F2 L R' B L' B F' U' L D2 R2 D U R
2.	16.19	D' U' R D2 B' F' D B' R2 D B F L2 R' U' F2 D2 U' B L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2
3.	17.69	F2 L' B' U2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B F' R2 D' U B2 U' B' F R B
4.	16.13	L2 R2 B F D2 U' R2 U' R U B2 F' R' D U F2 U L' R2 U R' D2 L R B2
5.	15.56	D2 U B F' D2 U2 B F U' L' B2 U' L R' F' L' U B2 F' D' L2 R' U2 L R2
6.	16.78	D R' U2 R F' L2 F2 D U B F' D U' R B' R' U' L' U' F2 L R' B D2 U
7.	13.79	D2 U L' R' F L R2 D L2 B D R2 U L' B2 R2 D R2 B2 R' B' L R' D2 R
8.	17.50	D U2 L R' B' R2 D R F' D F2 L U L2 B2 L R' B U2 R2 F2 L' R' B F2
9.	16.78	D' U R2 B' R' B2 F D2 U B' D' B L2 U2 B2 R2 B' F D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2
10.	15.69	L B' F2 D2 L' R2 B' F D2 R B F L2 U2 F' U2 L' R D' U B2 L2 F2 L2 R2
11.	15.33	U2 F D U L2 F2 R B' L' U B U2 L2 R D' U2 F R2 B' D L D2 B F2 L
12.	15.42	R' D' B' F D' U R' D U R U2 R B2 D' R2 B' F2 L2 B' R U B' D' B2 R2

edit: btw 2h of course


----------



## Elliot (Oct 6, 2010)

Round 2 (2H):

14.07, 15.21, (13.14), 15.94, 13.91, 14.21, 14.39, (19.31), 16.26, 15.51, 15.97, 14.98+ = 15.04

If the last solve hadn't been a +2 the average would have been sub-15 :fp.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Round 2 (2H):
> 
> 14.07, 15.21, (13.14), 15.94, 13.91, 14.21, 14.39, (19.31), 16.26, 15.51, 15.97, 14.98+ = 15.04
> 
> If the last solve hadn't been a +2 the average would have been sub-15 :fp.


 
I seriously don't get how we are about the same at 2h but you own me at OH lol.Like 14 seconds faster. Nice job. I blame my small hands


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

And updated again.
From now on, I'll just reference to go check the first and second posts for stuff.
Everyone so far has improved!


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 6, 2010)

Round 2 2H
17.56, (19.43), 16.50, 18.38, 18.11, 15.68, (14.43), 16.68, 14.66, 15.66, 16.94, 15.69 = 16.59
Better than last week


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> And updated again.
> From now on, I'll just reference to go check the first and second posts for stuff.
> Everyone so far has improved!


 
Hey I missed last week do you mind if I go back and do it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Hey I missed last week do you mind if I go back and do it?


 
Do it now. I'll let a 24hr 'slide' allotment, but from now on, if you do this, do round N AFTER round N-1. Otherwise the data would be just too bad, not that it *really* matters. I mean, we're only racing for hugs here.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Round 1
14.26, 14.89, 17.61, 16.35, 16.50, 15.27, 12.46, 13.92, 14.73, 14.81, 18.65, 17.09 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.46
worst time: 18.65

current avg5: 15.54 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 14.49 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 15.54 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 15.54 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 15.54 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 15.55

Thanks for the exception. It was 15.54.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Thanks for the expection.


 Exception.*

And no problem. Has been updated.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah thanks for that, I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 6, 2010)

Avg of 12: *16.77*

Sorry, I finished the average, but instead of clicking the tab, I clicked the x (of the tab). I don't have the individual times, but I remember the average (double 7's). I don't know if this is acceptable, but if it's not, I'll just wait 'till next week.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Avg of 12: *16.77*
> 
> Sorry, I finished the average, but instead of clicking the tab, I clicked the x (of the tab). I don't have the individual times, but I remember the average (double 7's). I don't know if this is acceptable, but if it's not, I'll just wait 'till next week.


 It's an unofficial competition. I'd actually just rather people just say their average - I don't check your actual times, unless they'd seem outright ridiculous, but anyone would notice that on the graph.

In other words, that's fine.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It's an unofficial competition. I'd actually just rather people just say their average - I don't check your actual times, unless they'd seem outright ridiculous, but anyone would notice that on the graph.
> 
> In other words, that's fine.



I got a 11.43 avg then. Put that  jk


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 6, 2010)

You'd only be cheating yourself.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 6, 2010)

16.74, 21.27, 19.55, 18.98, 18.15, 18.86, 21.34, 16.48, 17.68, 18.45, 20.59, 20.64

current avg12: 19.09 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 19.09 (σ = 1.36)


I'm pretty sick now, so am slower than normal.


----------



## Weston (Oct 6, 2010)

16.17, 19.98, 15.05, 17.85, 18.23, 13.97, 16.44, 19.99, 14.13, 15.35, 17.87, 11.39 = 16.50
Pretty good.
11.39 was OLL skip.

OH yeah, OH.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 6, 2010)

join, average 19-18, 2h

Round 2

*Average 18.88*
Best time 15.97 
Worst time 21.99


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2010)

I kind of want more data. I want to go back to the weekly competitions from forever and make a graph, because I'd like to see how it'd look. 

Perhaps one "SUPER RACE" thread instead of a bunch of 10, 15, 20, 30, etc threads? enh


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 6, 2010)

Avg: 10/12: 14.26
12.75, 12.49, 15.08, 13.93, 13.50, 17.28, 15.01, 13.39, 12.10, 16.77, 15.43, 14.99

2 HANDS


----------



## jtjogobonito (Oct 7, 2010)

Dos manos. (2 hands)

Times: 9.45, 10.28, 10.65, 9.88, 10.09, 10.47, 10.74, 10.93, 10.82, (9.19), 10.68, (11.38)
Average = 10.40

One more until I get a shoe tie


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm starting to think that maybe sub15 people are joining only for the hug/shoe tie...


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe sub15 people are joining only for the hug/shoe tie...


 
HAHAHA~  Well maybe some people need a hug!  or a shoetie


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Warning: I give really awkward hugs. I think I've given/had an average of 2/year for at least 5 years.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 7, 2010)

3x3 2H

Statistics for 10-06-2010 21:57:52

Average: 16.39


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 14.36
Worst Time: 21.16
Individual Times:
1.	14.73	R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2.	17.88	R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3.	16.71	U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4.	18.78	L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5.	16.03	L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6.	15.09	L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7.	15.91	U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8.	17.76	R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9.	15.06	B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10.	(21.16)	D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11.	15.99	L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'
12.	(14.36)	L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 7, 2010)

*ROUND II 3X3 AVERAGE OF 12: 21.49*

18.69 
24.07 
25.49 
22.68 
21.31 
19.92 
20.48 
25.57 
21.73 
22.57 
17.97 
15.93 

I know, I'm barely sub-20, I'm working on it.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 7, 2010)

THIS IS FAIL!!
but still

2H

18.59 `16.85 18.89 DNF 17.18 (14.60) 15.58 17.61 17.77 16.03 19.31 = 17.24avg (FAIL!!!!)


----------



## D4vd (Oct 7, 2010)

Avg12: 15.00

15.18, 17.62, 14.49, 13.75, (17.95), 13.39, 14.86, 15.57, 15.43, 14.24, 15.43, (13.02)

4th solve was a pll skip

Best avg5: 14.37


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 7, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm starting to think that maybe sub15 people are joining only for the hug/shoe tie...


 
well don't give 'em that


----------



## Raffael (Oct 7, 2010)

nice, another race started. I'll join in.
I did last weeks scrambles as a warmup.

Round 1: September 28th-October 5th
1) 19.11
2) 18.31
3) 18.55
4) 19.78
5) 18.08
6) 16.06
7) (22.21)
8) (15.34)
9) 19.40
10) 16.22
11) 17.52
12) 22.18

=avg 18.52

Round 2: October 5th-October 12th
1.	15.68	
2.	18.93	
3.	16.34	
4.	(19.13)	
5.	(14.66)	
6.	18.06	
7.	18.19	
8.	15.50	
9.	18.91	
10.	17.90	
11.	18.77	
12.	15.31

Average: 17.36


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 8, 2010)

3H 

Times:
15.04, 19.30, 20.13, 18.78, 18.17, 19.47, 18.13, 16.89, (21.66), 20.85, 19.85, (14.39)

AVG: 18.55 

Decent. I felt really bad when I came across the R-perms, since I dont know either of em'/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> 3H
> 
> Times:
> 15.04, 19.30, 20.13, 18.78, 18.17, 19.47, 18.13, 16.89, (21.66), 20.85, 19.85, (14.39)
> ...


 
You have three hands?


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 9, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You have three hands?


 
Doesn't everybody?


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok well 2h Round II : 16.57, 18.03, 18.50, 18.15,19.82, 18.85, 18.07, 17.10, 19.88, 17.87 

Avg: 18.28 
( Fastest was 15.46 , Slowest was 21.15) 

I have to say good average I'm alot faster than I thought I was well it is almost sub 17! Though this works too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

48 hours.


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> 48 hours.


 
Till what?


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 11, 2010)

Would other puzzles be allowed? Because my friend did square-1 for the sub-20 thread and I was wondering if I can do that for this. I'll do 3x3 too if I have time. (My 3x3 might actually be slower than square-1)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Till what?


 



(winpost?)


Neo63 said:


> Would other puzzles be allowed? Because my friend did square-1 for the sub-20 thread and I was wondering if I can do that for this. I'll do 3x3 too if I have time. (My 3x3 might actually be slower than square-1)


 Enh, give me a week - I have an idea.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

Round 2:

Average: 19.02
Standard Deviation: 1.18
Best Time: 17.02
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	19.88	R2 L2 B2 R' U' B D B F2 U B2 R L F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L D B2 D2 R2 L
2.	(17.02)	R2 L B2 F D2 L2 B2 R D2 U' L' B D' U B2 R' F' R' L F' L U' F2 L' B
3.	17.25	U2 F' L' R D2 R L B' F' R U D2 F' L2 D F' B D2 R D2 B' D' U2 B2 U2
4.	20.33	L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' F D' R L' F' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R' B' D2 F2 B D2 B L2
5.	17.27	L' R' D U2 R' B L F2 L U' B2 L2 B2 D F B2 U2 B' D' R B F' D2 L' D'
6.	19.12	L' U F D2 U2 L' F2 D' B' D2 F D2 L U2 R2 D R2 L' B L' B L B' U' D'
7.	17.98	U D F' L' B' U2 R F U F D B F2 D2 R2 B L D2 U R D2 F2 R B' U
8.	20.36	R' D2 B L' F' D B F L2 D' U B' F R2 L' U R2 U2 B L F2 D' L D' U'
9.	21.02	B2 F' U2 R B2 D2 L R F L R' D' L2 R2 D' R2 B' U2 L F' L F2 R2 D' R'
10.	17.92	D2 R D U L F U2 B' F R2 F2 D' U R2 F R U F' U' L2 U2 D2 L' F' D
11.	(DNF)	L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' D' L2 D' U2 F' R L B2 U2 D2 B' R' F2 L' D' R B U D'
12.	19.09	L F' R2 D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 B U' L' D2 B L2 D' U' R2 B2 D2 B D' R2 F U2


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 12, 2010)

where is round 3?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 12, 2010)

Round 2 2H:
1. 18.75
2. 21.50
3. (16.68)
4. 17.96
5. 17.18
6. 19.71
7. 18.77
8. 24.90
9. (DNF)
10. 17.05
11. 18.78
12. 18.65

Avg: 19.33
Bad for me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

Round 3 will be here tonight.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 13, 2010)

.....................? 

BTW, is it required that we post the times, becuase I did my averages on a sheet of paper, and it would be easier just to post the final average, and best and worst times. (I did post everything last time though...)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2010)

Current Round: October 13th-October 20th
Scrambles:
1) F L R2 F' L R2 F B' L B2 D' R' B2 D' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U' F R2 F
2) U2 D F' D' R D' U' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' L F2 L B' D' F' B2 L' F2 B2 L'
3) U R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' D' L' F2 R' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 F' L R' U F' U' D2
4) B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 F L' F' L B F2 R2 B2 L F D L2 B2 U' L
5) B2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F2 U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U' D2 R F2 B2 U F2 R' L F'
6) B2 R L B2 F L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' B' U B F D' R' B2 U' L B' D L2 B2
7) U' B2 D2 B' U L' B L2 B2 F' D' B' D' L' U' D2 B U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' F2
8) U' L U D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 B2 U2 D L U D F' B2 U' L' F2 B
9) D2 U B2 D U F2 B' U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' D R U' F2 L R
10) L R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F B' L2 B D' U B R L' U' R2 U' L' D F D U2
11) B' F2 L' U2 D2 B L B R' D2 B U2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L'
12) L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F D' B' U2 D' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R L B U F B' D

cuberkid10: No, just posting the average is fine.


----------



## nccube (Oct 13, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *14.79*
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 11.97
Worst Time: 17.93
Individual Times:
1.	17.34	F L R2 F' L R2 F B' L B2 D' R' B2 D' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U' F R2 F
2.	12.38	U2 D F' D' R D' U' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' L F2 L B' D' F' B2 L' F2 B2 L'
3.	17.93	U R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' D' L' F2 R' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 F' L R' U F' U' D2
4.	14.13	B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 F L' F' L B F2 R2 B2 L F D L2 B2 U' L
5.	15.13	B2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F2 U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U' D2 R F2 B2 U F2 R' L F'
6.	16.84	B2 R L B2 F L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' B' U B F D' R' B2 U' L B' D L2 B2
7.	12.84	U' B2 D2 B' U L' B L2 B2 F' D' B' D' L' U' D2 B U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' F2
8.	15.30	U' L U D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 B2 U2 D L U D F' B2 U' L' F2 B
9.	15.71	D2 U B2 D U F2 B' U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' D R U' F2 L R
10.	14.52	L R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F B' L2 B D' U B R L' U' R2 U' L' D F D U2
11.	11.97	B' F2 L' U2 D2 B L B R' D2 B U2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L'
12.	13.34	L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F D' B' U2 D' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R L B U F B' D

Horrible beggining, but a great end
You owe a hug!


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 13, 2010)

This is totally f**ked, the ending just kills my average, which could've been good - this round sucked for me :S

Average: 19.77 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.47
Slowest Time: 25.92
Standard Deviation: 02.58

Individual Times:
1) 20.49 F L R2 F' L R2 F B' L B2 D' R' B2 D' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U' F R2 F
2) (16.47) U2 D F' D' R D' U' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' L F2 L B' D' F' B2 L' F2 B2 L'
3) 19.49 U R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' D' L' F2 R' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 F' L R' U F' U' D2
4) 18.81 B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 F L' F' L B F2 R2 B2 L F D L2 B2 U' L
5) 17.38 B2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F2 U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U' D2 R F2 B2 U F2 R' L F'
6) 18.51 B2 R L B2 F L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' B' U B F D' R' B2 U' L B' D L2 B2
7) 16.85 U' B2 D2 B' U L' B L2 B2 F' D' B' D' L' U' D2 B U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' F2
8) 18.21 U' L U D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 B2 U2 D L U D F' B2 U' L' F2 B
9) 21.45 D2 U B2 D U F2 B' U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' D R U' F2 L R
10) 25.81 L R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F B' L2 B D' U B R L' U' R2 U' L' D F D U2
11) (25.92) B' F2 L' U2 D2 B L B R' D2 B U2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L'
12) 20.74 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F D' B' U2 D' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R L B U F B' D


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 13, 2010)

Average:19.99

19.09, 19.78, 18.64, 18.87, 22.35, 21.14, 19.75, 18.86, 22.45, (23.53), (15.50), 18.97

Not a good idea to make an avg of 12 out of your first solves of the day.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 14, 2010)

current avg12: 18.61 (σ = 1.32)
best avg12: 18.61 (σ = 1.32)


17.79, 19.57, 17.83, 21.50, 20.50, 17.39, 18.49, 18.06, 18.22, 21.24, 16.98, 16.23


Not too bad.


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 14, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Ok well 2h Round II : 16.57, 18.03, 18.50, 18.15,19.82, 18.85, 18.07, 17.10, 19.88, 17.87
> 
> Avg: 18.28
> ( Fastest was 15.46 , Slowest was 21.15)
> ...



Why isn't this on the graph? I just checked and it's not on there... well please update!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 14, 2010)

*Round 3*

3x3 Average of 12: 18.30 

19.90
15.57 
17.10 
14.39 
21.95 
18.01 
22.38 
20.88 
17.72 
16.89 
16.25 
18.77

Yay, as I promised, a sub-20 average. First five was great, even a sub-17 average of 5. But everything went downhill after that. 14 was a PLL skip.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 14, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Why isn't this on the graph? I just checked and it's not on there... well please update!


 
Sorry about that - I must have missed the post somehow. :/

Fix'd.

The graph is starting to look cool.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 3, 2H:
1. 21.21
2. 18.30
3. 17.28
4. 16.84
5. 20.06
6. 18.65
7. 21.09
8. 20.31
9. (13.25) (YAYZ)
10. (23.22)
11. 18.09
12. 19.66

Avg: 19.15


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 15, 2010)

* 2HANDS: Avg: 13.92*

12.23, 14.42, 15.59, 15.20, 14.00, 13.18, 13.04, 13.73, 14.63, 12.10, 14.66, 14.12


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 15, 2010)

Round 3 2H

19.77, 18.41, DNF(17.08), 15.21, 16.43, 17.25, 14.80, 15.58, 15.33, 16.86, 19.28, 17.08 = 17.12

The DNF was really disappointing.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 15, 2010)

2h
Average: *18.66* (σ = 1.42)
best time: 16.04
worst time: DNF(22.05)

Good average, My PB avg of 12 is around 18.5 (i forget it)
DNF was a pop when i do G-perm


----------



## D4vd (Oct 15, 2010)

Avg12: 16.01
best avg5: 14.95

15.38, 14.39, 15.07, 17.35, (14.18), (19.56), 16.32, 17.47, 16.68, 16.87, 15.35, 15.21


----------



## Raffael (Oct 15, 2010)

Round: October 13th-October 20th
*
Average: 17.95*
Standard Deviation: 1.51

Individual Times:
1.	16.55	
2.	20.83	
3.	18.44	
4.	18.81	
5.	16.75	
6.	17.20	
7.	(21.16)
8.	16.72	
9.	18.22	
10.	19.97	
11.	(15.14)
12.	16.00


----------



## nccube (Oct 15, 2010)

I want my hug!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

Statistics for 10-15-2010 11:38:13

*Average: 18.77*
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 16.24
Worst Time: 23.75
Individual Times:
1.	16.61	F L R2 F' L R2 F B' L B2 D' R' B2 D' L U' F2 U2 D2 R D2 U' F R2 F
2.	19.04	U2 D F' D' R D' U' R2 U2 F' U2 B' U R' L F2 L B' D' F' B2 L' F2 B2 L'
3.	17.16	U R' F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F' D' L' F2 R' L2 U2 D F2 B' R2 F' L R' U F' U' D2
4.	20.03	B2 D2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 L' R U2 F L' F' L B F2 R2 B2 L F D L2 B2 U' L
5.	(16.24)	B2 F2 L U2 R U L' B F2 U' D' F R2 F2 L2 U' D2 R F2 B2 U F2 R' L F'
6.	19.35	B2 R L B2 F L2 F' R' B L2 U2 L' B' U B F D' R' B2 U' L B' D L2 B2
7.	(23.75)	U' B2 D2 B' U L' B L2 B2 F' D' B' D' L' U' D2 B U2 R2 U' B L2 F' R' F2	accidental xcross, but then I messed up my F2L lol.
8.	18.88	U' L U D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 B L2 R D2 B2 U2 D L U D F' B2 U' L' F2 B
9.	19.29	D2 U B2 D U F2 B' U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' D2 R' D R U' F2 L R
10.	22.73+	L R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F B' L2 B D' U B R L' U' R2 U' L' D F D U2
11.	17.78	B' F2 L' U2 D2 B L B R' D2 B U2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L'	2 seconds to make U'
12.	16.88	L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' R' F D' B' U2 D' B2 R' F2 D L' B' R L B U F B' D

started out fine, then I got worse as time went on. D:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 15, 2010)

Aaaaand, updated.


nccube said:


> I want my hug!


Come find me. 
Or you can pay for my air fares and I'll gladly fly over for the hug.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 17, 2010)

Round 3, 2H

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.66
worst time: 18.44

current avg12: 17.08 (σ = 0.72)


17.63, 17.27, 18.44, 15.94, 14.66, 16.59, 18.00, 16.47, 17.88, 16.63, 16.43, 17.95


----------



## Elliot (Oct 17, 2010)

Round - October 13th-October 20th (2H):

13.71, 14.83, (11.94), 13.61, (17.91), 15.63, 14.88, 15.28, 13.08, 12.39, 14.94, 13.95 = 14.23


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 17, 2010)

Round 3 (2H)
17.19, 19.67, 18.50, 23.66, 19.35, 23.10, 19.58, 23.33, 21.70, 17.97, 19.51, 16.04 = 19.99
Out of Practice, tired equals bad average.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 18, 2010)

Round 3 (21H)

*AVG: 17.91*
Best: 12.80
Worst: 20.19

Notes: I switched back to my FII. It did wonders. 

Other Note: Why am I not on the graph for my round 2 times?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 19, 2010)

Apparently I left a few people out from round 2 - I'm going to go back and fix those, as well as add in more recent ones.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 21, 2010)

hey stachu where is round 4?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,
times have been fixed, graph updated, and scrambles posted.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

17.13, 17.51, 19.06, 17.53, 18.36, 18.95, 17.04, 18.95, 19.84, 15.77, 18.22, 18.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.77
worst time: 19.84

current avg5: 18.56 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 17.80 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 18.12 (σ = 0.73)
best avg12: 18.12 (σ = 0.73)

session avg: 18.12 (σ = 0.73)
session mean: 18.07

not my best but whatever. pretty good considering the only warmup was 1 ao12 before it. i need to tension my GH..it popped on me once (though luckily it was a quick fix pop)

edit-2 handed of course


----------



## Elliot (Oct 22, 2010)

Current Round - October 21st-October 28th (2H): 

14.55, 14.43, (11.67), (18.42), 18.02, 13.63, 14.47, 14.22, 14.38, 12.79, 13.26, 12.63 = 14.24


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Round Four - 2H
16.65, 16.53+, 15.75, 20.34, 19.59, 18.15, 17.77, 18.36, 16.96, 22.36, 17.38, 21.11 = 18.28


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 22, 2010)

Times:16.90, 18.94, 17.26, 19.15, 19.99, 19.85, 19.48, 18.30, (20.72), 19.09, 16.11, (15.17)
It is 2H, yes 2H
current avg12: *18.50* (σ = 1.26)

Edit : Comment: there's only one non sub-20, wow


----------



## D4vd (Oct 22, 2010)

avg12: 15.23

15.44, (12.09), 15.93, 13.93, 16.25, (16.57), 16.32, 15.35, 15.18, 14.55, 13.14, 16.22

2nd solve was a PLL skip

best avg5: 15.03


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 22, 2010)

Kay, so Statue is running this, so I can actually have some confidence this time that it will last. Unlike the last idiot who was running it. Jesus that guy was bad at keeping up. It's like he didn't even try.

Anyway, so I did the Average of 12, first one since MaryMount I should add, 16.89 avg, the times and stuff are as follows.

ubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.89
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: 20.08
Individual Times:
1.	18.28
2.	15.13	
3.	17.94	
4.	18.28
5.	17.97	
6.	20.08
7.	16.16	
8.	16.30
9.	14.43	
10.	DNF	
11.	17.21	
12.	13.97	

Using the scrambles you provided of course.
WOAH, 16.89 average, thought it was 17.18. Epic.

Anyway, I have a video of it going up on my channel, which, if I remember, will be embedded into this post once it finishes uploading. No editing slow average of 12 so it's like 14 minutes long haha.
It's 1:30 in the morning or so, and this average was with no practice at all. Jeez, idk what's up.

But thanks Statue for doing this again.

~Chris

Edit: Here is the video.
[youtubehd]msG6Apr0wss[/youtubehd]


----------



## vinylen (Oct 22, 2010)

2 handed

Average: 15.42
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 12.63
Worst Time: 19.47
Individual Times:
1.	12.82	
2.	16.43	
3.	14.65	
4.	(19.47)	
5.	17.09	
6.	15.39	
7.	14.52	
8.	(12.63)	
9.	15.52	
10.	14.97	
11.	14.21	
12.	18.64	

Pretty decent avg, no lucky solves


----------



## cuberwillima (Oct 22, 2010)

Can I still join?

As for round 4:
2 Handed

Average: 18.65
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 23.50
Individual Times:
1.	16.97
2.	20.21
3.	21.50
4.	(23.50)
5.	15.78
6.	(15.13)
7.	18.15
8.	19.93
9.	19.44
10.	17.16
11.	18.31
12.	19.08

The first ones pretty much sucked, the rest was awesome 
First sub-19 average of 12! My times haven't been that great for about 4 months...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gah. I've been doing hardly any 3x3 at all lately, and it shows >.<

16.04, 20.72, 20.81, 17.01, 16.66, 20.63, 19.63, 20.23, 18.94, 15.44, 21.05, 19.28


current avg12: 18.99 (σ = 1.71)
best avg12: 18.99 (σ = 1.71)


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 22, 2010)

Round 4 2H
16.97, 16.75, 18.78, 14.59, 18.84, 15.21, 16.40, 17.88, 19.09, 15.00, (13.44), (22.31) = 16.95


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 23, 2010)

You can always join!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2010)

Round 4, 2H. 16.88 a12
19.32, 16.32, 18.10, 25.25, 18.71, 18.37, 16.81, 16.31, 12.84, 13.95, 16.58, 14.37
16.88 a12, 14.88 a5.
Saved by the last few solves. 25.25 was epic pop.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 23, 2010)

*ROUND 4
3X3 AVERAGE OF 12: 20.08*

16.47
20.27
24.18
26.00
23.38
19.29
20.42
20.24
19.63
16.69
18.45
18.22

In short, an epic fail. Not even sub-20. Really dissappointed. Oh well, will do better next week.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 23, 2010)

2H
18.73, (15.52), (22.12), 18.34, 19.76, 17.35, 18.60, 22.02, 18.58, 19.50, 20.87, 20.23 = 19.40


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Kay, so Statue is running this, so I can actually have some confidence this time that it will last. *Unlike the last idiot who was running it. *Jesus that guy was bad at keeping up. It's like he didn't even try.
> 
> Anyway, so I did the Average of 12, first one since MaryMount I should add, 16.89 avg, the times and stuff are as follows.
> 
> Stuff.


 
What's the problem?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> What's the problem?


 
Chris ran the last race to sub 15 thread, so he's making a joke about himself.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 23, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> What's the problem?


 


theanonymouscuber said:


> Chris ran the last race to sub 15 thread, so he's making a joke about himself.


 
See what I did there?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2010)

Average: 17.66

17.55, 17.21, 17.86, 19.16, (15.42), 17.89, (19.48), 16.79, 16.03, 17.74, 19.20, 17.20

WAY faster than last time, and much more consistent. No sup 20's and lots of 17's.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 23, 2010)

Round 4 - 2H

16.35, (20.80), 17.28, 16.61, 17.80, 14.63, 18.13, 16.73, 13.98, 19.08, 16.55, (12.33) = 16.71

Video coming soon. Ughh, I screwed up so many solves there... totally couldve been low 15s T__T

Mostly just to do an actual ao12 with my guhong though XD


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 23, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> See what I did there?



No.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 24, 2010)

2 Handed and shirtless

Average: 16.33
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 11.77
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	14.65	D L' R D2 L2 U B' F2 R' B D2 U2 L' R2 B' F' D R B2 F L' R2 U R2 F2
2.	19.90	B' F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D U' F2 L2 R' B2 D2 R U' L' R D2 L R B' F' D2 U
3.	15.92	B' L2 U2 R2 B' F2 D R' D' U B2 F2 R' U2 B' F D U2 B L2 R' B2 F' D2 R
4.	19.07	R' B F2 R U' F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U B2 L R2 B' L' B F' D' U2 L' U' L' R2
5.	15.07	L2 R' D2 F U' F' D' L2 U B' F' L2 R2 F' L' U' R2 D2 U2 L D' U' R' F2 R2
6.	(DNF)	U L R D2 R' F2 L2 R F2 U2 L' B2 F' D' L R' U R' U2 L R' F' U2 R F
7.	14.56	L' R' U B2 F' D U' L R2 D2 U' B F D2 F' R2 B F D2 L' R2 F2 R' D F'
8.	13.29	U' F D L B2 F' D F U' F2 D' L R D F' R D' U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' L B2
9.	18.16	R' F R2 F2 R U B2 F' D2 L2 B' U' B' F2 D' U2 B2 F D U2 L B' F U R'
10.	15.11	B2 R D2 L2 R2 D' L B2 F R' U' R2 B' D2 L2 B' F D2 U' L' F' L2 R D' U2
11.	17.58	D L F2 D U B F' R' U R2 B' F' L U L' F2 R2 F L' R D U' L B' F2
12.	(11.77)	D2 U2 B' F' D2 B R F' U' R' D' B U L F' D2 U L2 R U2 B F2 L' B' F


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 24, 2010)

Can you number the rounds? I like that you have the date, but the round # would also be helpful.

Round 4 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.33
worst time: 18.56

*current avg12: 15.96 (σ = 0.84)
*

15.86, 18.56, 14.33, 15.44, 17.27, 15.05, 16.16, 14.90, 15.66, 17.47, 15.28, 16.52


----------



## slocuber (Oct 24, 2010)

times (reset):
15.79, 15.03, 14.46, 15.26, 18.06, 15.82, 13.30, 13.38, 13.50, 17.35, 13.86, 18.88

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.30
worst time: 18.88

current avg5: 14.90 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 13.58 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 15.25 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 15.25 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 15.25 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 15.39

Should have been sub 15, but last solve was slow.


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 16.07 seconds
2H
So....terrible....
1.	15.33	L2 D2 L' B R D' F2 L F U' F' U2 B' R' B D2 L' B L2 B' L2 F' D F2 D
2.	14.63	B R L' U R2 U' L' U' L' B' R D' L2 B L U2 F' B' D2 F2 D2 B U2 L' D'
3.	16.06	L U F2 B' R' L D' L2 D U' L2 U' L2 B U' D B2 U F' U2 L2 F2 B' D2 B2
4.	(19.34)	D2 L2 D F D2 F' U2 F' R' B L B2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 B2 D B R2 F2 R U D
5.	15.03	F' B L B F2 L' U F' L D' L' R U F2 L D2 U F2 R L' U' B2 R L2 F
6.	18.68	D2 B2 F' U R F L B L B D2 U2 R B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 F' R D2 F'
7.	(14.15)	F2 L' U D' B2 R' D' F' L' F' D2 R' D2 F' L2 D2 U B U' L' U' B R' F R2
8.	15.26	U R' L' U' L F L2 B' R D2 R L U2 B2 R2 B2 L R' F' L B L' D2 U' B'
9.	15.77	D2 U' R' F' L2 U2 D' B' L' U2 F L2 F' R' L' F2 B D F' B U R2 L U B2
10.	17.51	D' F2 R L' B D U2 B2 U2 R L' B2 U' F U' L2 F B2 R2 F2 D' U' B U L
11.	16.94	U' B' R2 B D' U B F' U2 B' U' F2 U D R' F2 B2 U' R D' U2 R L' U2 B'
12.	15.50	D F L R2 F D' F L U R L2 D2 R B2 D2 R2 B F' D R' B L' F L2 B'


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 25, 2010)

iunno if this is allowed but I got a good average so I'm posting this =)


Spoiler



Average: 15.26
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 13.44
Worst Time: 20.44
Individual Times:
1.	14.47	(6,-3) (0,3) (1,2) (3,2) (-4,0) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,5) (-3,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (-1,5) (0,1)
2.	14.17	(1,5) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (1,5) (6,3) (-2,3) (2,0) (6,2) (4,3) (1,4) (-1,0) (2,0)
3.	17.72	(6,2) (3,1) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,4) (6,5) (0,2) (3,0) (6,2) (1,2) (0,2) (4,1) (5,0) (2,3) (0,2)
4.	16.17	(0,-4) (0,-3) (4,0) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (6,3) (0,3) (-2,2) (1,0) (3,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (-2,5) (0,4) (0,1)
5.	(20.44)	(6,-4) (3,-2) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (0,3) (1,2) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (-3,2) (6,5) (0,2) (-2,1)
6.	15.73	(0,-1) (0,-3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (1,3) (3,0) (3,1) (0,2) (-5,4) (-4,2) (-3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (4,5) (6,3) (6,0)
7.	14.73	(0,3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (1,3) (-4,3) (2,0) (0,1) (4,0) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (-3,0) (3,0) (-4,2) (1,2) (2,0)
8.	14.48	(-5,3) (-1,6) (0,3) (-3,2) (4,0) (3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (3,2) (-2,0) (-1,0) (6,2) (6,0) (6,0)
9.	(13.44)	(-3,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (5,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,1) (5,3) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (2,4) (0,3) (6,4)
10.	14.69	(0,0) (3,-3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (0,5) (4,0) (-2,3) (-2,2) (-2,2) (0,2)
11.	14.50	(0,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (1,0) (4,0) (5,2) (6,0) (0,1) (6,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (2,1) (6,2) (0,3) (-5,0) (-4,5) (-2,0) (-4,0)
12.	15.93	(1,-4) (6,6) (1,2) (0,3) (6,1) (-3,5) (3,1) (2,2) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (3,2) (6,1) (0,5) (6,4)


3x3 will follow soon.

18.19, 16.83, 13.51, 17.75, 16.42, 17.17, 18.47, 16.52, 13.54, 14.54, 15.34, 16.81 = 16.31
Not even close


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 26, 2010)

17.69, 17.80, 14.87, 14.43, 12.12, 19.29, 12.22, 19.92, 12.61, 14.70, 15.01, 19.53=15.82  (pb)
14.87,14,43,12.12,19.29,12.22=13.84 (pb)


----------



## Shortey (Oct 26, 2010)

OH
18.33, 13.77, 16.95, 17.67, 17.25, 18.67, 16.04, 17.68, 14.65, 15.92, 15.87, 16.07 = 16.64


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 27, 2010)

Average: 19.95

23.26, 18.12, 18.78, 18.45, 19.66, 16.97, 20.34, 21.58, 21.42, 20.83, 20.22, 19.94

ugh...Just graduated from Race to Sub-20...but I had better times than this....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 29, 2010)

First posts updated, and new scrambles posted.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 30, 2010)

this round 2h

Average: *18.93*
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 16.15
Worst Time: 22.56
Individual Times:
19.76, 18.24, 20.50, (22.56),	18.77, 17.63, 17.63, 16.33, 21.29, (16.15), 18.67, 20.50

Comment : average-ish average of 12, the previous rounds were a good average for me


----------



## vinylen (Oct 30, 2010)

2 handed
Pretty decent avg, no lucky solves 


Average: 14.18
Standard Deviation: 1.08
Best Time: 11.10
Worst Time: 17.72
Individual Times:
1.	14.20	
2.	15.17	
3.	14.66	
4.	13.61	
5.	14.47	
6.	(11.10)	
7.	15.09	
8.	11.76	
9.	13.02	
10.	(17.72)
11.	13.59
12.	16.20


----------



## marthaurion (Oct 30, 2010)

That average kinda sucked...
2H

Average: 15.44
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 13.72
Worst Time: 19.27
Individual Times:
1.	(19.27)	R' L F' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D B2 D' U R2 D' L' F D' B D2 B L2 F' U D
2.	15.90	L2 R2 D' U R D L' D2 R U R2 D2 F B2 U' D' R' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R'
3.	14.98	F' D2 U2 R U D' B2 F R2 L' F D F2 L2 R' U' R U2 F' D L D F2 U' R2
4.	14.86	F2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U L D L2 F2 L' F D L2 D B L' F R B U' B L2
5.	17.05	F' R' F' B' L' R' U2 D B2 R' B F D' U R' F B L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2
6.	(13.72)	R' F' U D F B' U' B2 L' F U L2 D2 L' F L' R' F' L D' B2 D R' F' U
7.	15.22	B U D2 R2 B L U' L2 U' D R2 D' R' B L' R F2 B U L D2 L R2 B D2
8.	14.46	F' U2 L R' B D2 U' B' L2 F' U D R L2 F2 B2 L' B' F L F U' D R2 U'
9.	15.30	B F' L2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F U2 R' B' U D' R D2 F2 R2 D' F R' U' F' D L2
10.	16.11	R' L' F' L' B' F' L' B F' D2 R' D' R2 U' R2 L F2 U2 B' F' U R B' U2 F
11.	15.32	D B D2 B F L2 D L2 F2 L F U' D F B U F' D B2 U2 R' D' F L2 D2
12.	15.22	B U F2 R L' B R2 F2 R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U' R2 L' B' D2 U' R2 U' D'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 30, 2010)

12.99, 17.50, 21.73, 21.55, 14.97, 16.32, 16.26, 16.38, 16.04, 22.76, 13.28, 18.63= fale 17.27


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 30, 2010)

Statue, my results weren't included.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 30, 2010)

*JonnyWhoopes
2H*

Wtheck was up with all those sup-20s? I never get sup-20s anymore...

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.40
worst time: 23.10

current avg5: 20.44 (σ = 1.71)
best avg5: 18.56 (σ = 0.92)

*current avg12: 19.77 (σ = 2.01)*
best avg12: 19.77 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 19.77 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 19.77



Spoiler



17.36[1) R' L F' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D B2 D' U R2 D' L' F D' B D2 B L2 F' U D]
16.50[2) L2 R2 D' U R D L' D2 R U R2 D2 F B2 U' D' R' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R']
19.69[3) F' D2 U2 R U D' B2 F R2 L' F D F2 L2 R' U' R U2 F' D L D F2 U' R2]
19.59[4) F2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U L D L2 F2 L' F D L2 D B L' F R B U' B L2]
18.74[5) F' R' F' B' L' R' U2 D B2 R' B F D' U R' F B L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2]
23.10[6) R' F' U D F B' U' B2 L' F U L2 D2 L' F L' R' F' L D' B2 D R' F' U]
21.76[7) B U D2 R2 B L U' L2 U' D R2 D' R' B L' R F2 B U L D2 L R2 B D2]
20.64[8) F' U2 L R' B D2 U' B' L2 F' U D R L2 F2 B2 L' B' F L F U' D R2 U']
22.43[9) B F' L2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F U2 R' B' U D' R D2 F2 R2 D' F R' U' F' D L2]
16.40[10) R' L' F' L' B' F' L' B F' D2 R' D' R2 U' R2 L F2 U2 B' F' U R B' U2 F]
22.74[11) D B D2 B F L2 D L2 F2 L F U' D F B U F' D B2 U2 R' D' F L2 D2]
18.25[12) B U F2 R L' B R2 F2 R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U' R2 L' B' D2 U' R2 U' D']


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2010)

14.99, 19.53, 16.43, 16.44, 16.36, 16.51, DNF(19.42), 18.00, 15.80, 11.77[pll skip], 15.59, 16.84

Dnf was a pop. the Pll skip was just pwn =D. used my brothers haiyan because my other GH is feelin bad and i dont wanna open my new GH until a few days before comp..but nonetheless very nice

ties my pb average somehow 

number of times: 11/12
best time: 11.77
worst time: 19.53

current avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 16.65 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 16.21


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok this is freaky..did another ao12
16.02, 16.64, 19.88, 15.95, 15.69, 17.96, 14.59, 16.79, 18.30, 19.69, 14.84, 11.77

same average..16.65
the 11.77 was pll skip as well. freaky


----------



## D4vd (Oct 31, 2010)

Sub 15 ^^

Avg12: 14.90

14.11, (11.50), 16.65, 15.17, 14.55, 12.14, 14.39, (16.93), 15.77, 16.24, 14.57, 15.47

11.50 & 12.14 were both PLL Skips

best avg5: 13.95


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 31, 2010)

This is round 5, not 4 btw.



16.43, 17.83, 14.69, 15.91, 16.08, 16.81, 16.93, 18.84, 16.31, 16.18, 21.21, 16.5

Avg: 16.79


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 31, 2010)

16.91, 15.14, 16.88, 20.08, 19.30, 19.04, 17.68, 26.43, 19.89, 16.96, 18.70, 18.58

current avg12: 18.40 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 18.40 (σ = 1.16)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 31, 2010)

2H Round 5: AVERAGE = 19.06
14.96, 17.81, 18.40, 19.27, 21.25, 18.58, 19.81, 18.88, 23.56, 18.28, 19.40, 18.90
Comments: bad


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 1, 2010)

Statistics for 11-01-2010 00:18:33

Average: 18.03
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 14.48
Worst Time: 22.28
Individual Times:
1.	15.09	R' L F' B2 U B2 L2 D2 R' D B2 D' U R2 D' L' F D' B D2 B L2 F' U D
2.	16.99	L2 R2 D' U R D L' D2 R U R2 D2 F B2 U' D' R' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R'
3.	21.32	F' D2 U2 R U D' B2 F R2 L' F D F2 L2 R' U' R U2 F' D L D F2 U' R2
4.	(14.48)	F2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U L D L2 F2 L' F D L2 D B L' F R B U' B L2
5.	16.20	F' R' F' B' L' R' U2 D B2 R' B F D' U R' F B L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L' U2
6.	18.31	R' F' U D F B' U' B2 L' F U L2 D2 L' F L' R' F' L D' B2 D R' F' U
7.	15.88	B U D2 R2 B L U' L2 U' D R2 D' R' B L' R F2 B U L D2 L R2 B D2
8.	(22.28)	F' U2 L R' B D2 U' B' L2 F' U D R L2 F2 B2 L' B' F L F U' D R2 U'
9.	20.77	B F' L2 D2 F' U B2 L2 F U2 R' B' U D' R D2 F2 R2 D' F R' U' F' D L2
10.	20.05	R' L' F' L' B' F' L' B F' D2 R' D' R2 U' R2 L F2 U2 B' F' U R B' U2 F
11.	18.33	D B D2 B F L2 D L2 F2 L F U' D F B U F' D B2 U2 R' D' F L2 D2
12.	17.32	B U F2 R L' B R2 F2 R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 L' U' R2 L' B' D2 U' R2 U' D'

Uggh jesus'd a good beginning. 3x3 2H


----------



## Elliot (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 5 (2H):
16.23, 17.43, 14.05, 12.15, 13.09, 15.88, 13.76, 16.81, 15.55, 13.74, (19.57), (11.83) = 14.87
The last solve was non-lucky


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 1, 2010)

2H

AVG: 18.59
Best: 15.13
Worst: 21.03 (Fail Gperm)


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Nov 2, 2010)

round 5 2H

(11.65), 13.54, 13.21, (15.48), 14.08, 11.91, 14.30, 15.42, 14.30, 12.46, 14.01, 11.85
= 13.51


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 6, 2010)

New scrambles gogogo.


----------



## dimwmuni (Nov 7, 2010)

Round 5 2H
14.09, 12.96, DNF (17.00), 10.66 (PLL skip), 14.40, 17.08, 15.86, 17.66, 16.90, 18.43, 15.46, 18.65 = 16.15
I know this is a day late but I'm not sure if it matters.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2010)

15.92 a12

[12:44] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 13.66, 17.55, 15.65, 17.68, 14.59, 18.05, 15.84, (20.18), 14.72, 18.68, 12.83, (12.47) 
[12:44] -Nibblr- Tim_Major's Average: 15.92, Best Time: 12.47 Worst Time: 20.18


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 7, 2010)

1)(15.43) 
2)(30.73)
3)17.95
4)15.84
5)18.44
6)20.18
7)17.77
8)18.37
9)16.14
10)16.88 PLL skip
11)16.12
12)17.48

=17.52 (good average for me)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Stachu, you be slackin'!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh wow, haven't seen this thread in days.
Updating now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 10, 2010)

Results posted.
Scrambles posted.
Elliott has graduated and is owed one (1) hug from statue.
Neo's average added.
Graph updated.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 10, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Results posted.
> Scrambles posted.
> Elliott has graduated and is owed one (1) hug from statue.
> Neo's average added.
> Graph updated.


like!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

white/yellow cross (new for me) you can tell which solves were yellow :v

2 n perms in there..blegh :[

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.27
worst time: 19.84

current avg5: 15.86 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 15.86 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 17.70 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 17.70 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 17.70 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 17.59

wtf at the last few solves. easy solves. pb ao5 using duo cross

19.38, 19.84, 17.78, 17.25, 18.22, 19.76, 18.23, 16.09, 15.21, 18.77, 16.29, 14.27


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 11, 2010)

current avg12: 17.90 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 17.90 (σ = 1.24)

19.33, 16.25, 18.24, 18.83, 14.46, 20.01, 16.24, 19.00, 16.57, 16.64, 19.21, 18.69


Not that bad. Sub-18 is generally good.


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 11, 2010)

Average: 16.23
16.69, 15.38, 16.90, 17.42, 16.71, 14.45, 16.36, 16.48, 15.68, (17.44), 16.19, (14.31)

blaow. last one was a PLL skip.


----------



## vinylen (Nov 11, 2010)

2h, i accidentally the last round, was in spain 

pretty decent avg, no lucky solves


Average: 14.28
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 11.28
Worst Time: 16.64
Individual Times:
1.	15.04	
2.	12.58	
3.	14.76	
4.	13.52	
5.	(11.28)	
6.	15.32	
7.	12.89	
8.	14.56	
9.	(16.64)	
10.	13.60	
11.	16.41	
12.	14.16


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 17.02
Best: 13.66
Worst: 19.06

Notes: I'll post the rest of the times later. I used iitimer, so they're on my ipod. I'm too lazy to go get them right now. anyway, yea... PB Ao12 for me. I used orange/red cross on some the solves.  (Instead of white/yellow)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, wow i missed up round 5 and jumped into 6
2H
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.91
worst time: 20.83

current avg5: 17.67 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 16.86 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: *18.07* (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 17.87

Times : 19.43, 19.35, 19.47, (20.83), (12.91), 17.92, 16.17, 16.48, 18.18, 15.60, 19.72, 18.34
cheese! 12.91 NL with an insane Y-perm


----------



## theraboy (Nov 11, 2010)

hello, this is my first road to sub 15..

in 2h,
12:	00:14.91
11:	00:18.36
10:	00:16.99
9:	00:18.64
8:	00:20.54
7:	00:17.25
6:	00:17.28
5:	00:16.75
4:	00:18.24
3:	00:17.42
2:	00:22.21
1:	00:18.99

avg : 00:18.05


----------



## chikato_tan (Nov 11, 2010)

Statistics for 11-11-2010 20:52:58

Average: 15.00
Standard Deviation: 0.14
Best Time: 14.17
Worst Time: 15.26
Individual Times:
1.	(15.26)	D U' L2 R2 D' L' R' F2 L2 B U2 L2 R U2 F2 L R2 D F' D' L B2 D2 U L
2.	15.14	B2 D R D2 U2 L' R F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L R' B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L R' D U' B2
3.	14.74	F' D L2 U2 L2 U' L' R B' F' U F D U2 B2 D' L R2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 F2 R
4.	(14.17)	U L2 R2 D' U' B D L' F2 L' R' U B F2 U L' R2 F L U' L' D U2 B2 F
5.	15.11	L' B2 D' U L' R2 U' B F' L R' B2 F' U2 L' F' L' R2 D2 F2 D U2 B' F2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

chikato_tan said:


> Statistics for 11-11-2010 20:52:58
> 
> Average: 15.00
> Standard Deviation: 0.14
> ...


 
you have to do an average of 12 not 5


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> you have to do an average of 12 not 5


 
And you have to use the right scrambles.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> And you have to use the right scrambles.


 
to be fair if hes copying stats over from qqtimer or something then it wouldnt show ur scrambles


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 11, 2010)

When I do my sessions, I open the scrambles in one tab, and qqtimer in the other.

Then, in qqtimer, make the 25 scramble length turn to 0.
voila


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 6 2H

15.06, 17.55, 17.18, 14.71, 14.28, 15.34, 18.58, 17.58, 15.71, 16.02, 19.65, 14.52

Average: 16.23



StachuK1992 said:


> When I do my sessions, I open the scrambles in one tab, and qqtimer in the other.
> 
> Then, in qqtimer, make the 25 scramble length turn to 0.
> voila


 
I use a stackmat timer, and enter times manually =)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm in on this. For 2H.
*Average: 18.54*
^^^^
I don't know how this happened. I thought I was barely sub-20.
On some of these, there were lolx-crosses. I was happy.


Spoiler



times:
19.30, (21.61), 18.78, 17.54, 17.97, 19.55, (15.76), 20.53, 16.42, 18.41, 17.65, 19.27

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.76
worst time: 21.61

current mean of 3: 18.44 (σ = 0.66)
best mean of 3: 17.49 (σ = 0.82)

current avg5: 18.44 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 17.49 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 18.54 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 18.54 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 18.54 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 18.57


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 12, 2010)

2h 15.56, 19.94, 15.79, 17.17, (20.92), (14.76), 17.74, 17.36, 16.99, 17.89, 14.80, 16.14 = *16.94*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump. 2 days left.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 6, OH:

1) 15.92
2) 15.38 +2= 17.38
3) 21.48 (stupid g perms)
4) (27.09)
5) 15.67
6) 15.71
7) 16.05
8) (14.72) (forced OLL skip)
9) 18.64
10) 20.13
11) 17.54
12) 16.67

Best time= 14.72
Worst time= 27.00
Avg= 17.32


----------



## D4vd (Nov 15, 2010)

Avg12: 14.61

15.62, 14.36, 15.61, 13.79, (10.90), 12.90, 14.70, 14.78, 14.36, 14.88, 15.15, (17.61)

Best avg5: 13.68

All solves full step but they were real easy


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2010)

updated.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 17, 2010)

16.76, 20.74, 14.41, 18.26, 18.28, 17.55, 17.12, 17.68, 16.84, 18.43, 16.75, 14.99

= 17.27 average. 

some scrambles were very nice. the sup 20 would have been 16 or so if my GH didnt have a minor pop. waiting for my haiyan memory to come in , always did like that cube the most..


----------



## vinylen (Nov 17, 2010)

2H

Average: 13.96
Standard Deviation: 1.02
Best Time: 10.84
Worst Time: 16.21
Individual Times:
1.	14.00	
2.	15.05	
3.	13.99	
4.	(10.84)	
5.	12.68	
6.	15.00
7.	13.60	
8.	12.46
9.	13.68	
10.	16.19	
11.	12.91	
12.	(16.21)	

Abit slow actually, messed up the 16.21 pretty hard, no lucky solves.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2010)

*AVG: 17.41*
Best: 13.77
Worst: 19.96

I tried color neutral on some, and it didn't screw my average!


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 19, 2010)

Average: 16.79

16.44, 17.99, 15.97, 16.14, (18.39), 16.14, (14.36), 16.51, 18.22, 16.19, 17.86, 16.40

Looks average to me.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 19, 2010)

First sub 10 single on solve number 4! 9.98 PLL skip! 
After that I got so excited I screwed the whole average, but still!


----------



## slocuber (Nov 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 15.94
1. 16.02 
2. 15.33 
3. 18.43 
4. 15.43 
5. 15.40 
6. 16.08 
7. 15.61 
8. (19.59) 
9. 14.03 
10. 17.23 
11. (13.52) 
12. 15.89 

2H


----------



## Sir E Brum (Nov 19, 2010)

2H
22.63, 19.22, 17.54, 17.16, 17.02, 18.62, 18.34, 16.68, 19.25, (16.28), (23.72), 19.37
Avg: 18.58


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 20, 2010)

2H

current avg12: 18.87 (σ = 1.02)
best avg12: 18.87 (σ = 1.02)

21.67, 18.13, 18.98, 18.13, 19.21, 19.97, 18.37, 19.82, 18.70, 16.86, 20.53, 14.02

Decent single, poor average.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 21, 2010)

umm... is this round suppose to be the seventh round?

by the way : 2H Round 7

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.12
worst time: 20.25

current avg5: 17.95 (σ = 2.26)
best avg5: 16.41 (σ = 0.42)

avg12: *17.37* (σ = 1.98)

Individual Times : 15.84, 17.03, 16.55, (14.12), 16.85, 19.65, 19.61, (20.25), 19.71, 14.76, 14.31, 19.39 

Comment : Wow decent average, I didn't expect something nice like this. σ isn't good by the way, no probs. Also three 14s were very good and it makes the avg decent.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok. The average I posted 5 days ago for this round wasn't legit. I didn't use your scrambles. I used iiTimer's scrambles. So I re-did an average using your scrambles:

*Times:* 16.38, 16.84, 15.68, 15.73, (22.18), 17.59, 16.04, 16.84, 17.33, (14.92), 15.47, 17.19
*Best:* 14.92
*Worst*: 22.18 (I failed the stupid left-handed G-Perm)
*AVG:* 16.51 (ALMOST PB!)


----------



## dimwmuni (Nov 22, 2010)

2H Round 7 (Maybe, I skipped last round so I'm not sure)
18.20, 17.06, 15.03, 20.14, 14.78, 19.86, 14.35, 24.26[pop], 16.80, 17.23, 13.76, 19.23 = 17.27
pops are very depressing


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes; this is week 7.
I'll fix this.
Ends 2 days from now.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 23, 2010)

AVG. 14.97 
1) 16.84 
2) 14.36 
3) 16.54
4) 15.65
5) 14.18
6) 13.84
7) 13.80
8) 15.88
9) 16.02
10) (19.59)
11) (12.59)
12) 12.65


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2010)

Please do not change your font sizes for this thread needlessly.


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 23, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Please do not change your font sizes for this thread needlessly.



rofl. for some reason, that was really funny to me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 23, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> rofl. for some reason, that was really funny to me.


 I try.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS HAPPENING.
IT'S AS IF WHENEVER I DO THESE AVERAGES, I GET SUB-19.
Okay so yesterday I was at 19.76 a5.
Today, 18.69.
This is 2H, btw.

*AVERAGE: 18.69*



Spoiler



times:
22.03, 22.59, 18.36, 16.21, 20.63, 19.36, 19.15, 17.79, 16.42, 18.70, 17.15, 17.35

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.21
worst time: 22.59

current mean of 3: 17.73 (σ = 0.69)
best mean of 3: 17.42 (σ = 0.95)

current avg5: 17.43 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 17.43 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 18.69 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 18.81


----------



## XXGeneration (Nov 24, 2010)

Am I allowed to just join?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 24, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Am I allowed to just join?


 
Yes.

Average:


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 25, 2010)

hi stachu, please update as it is 25th november now


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> hi stachu, please update as it is 25th november now


 
It's thanksgiving in the U.S.A. . It's possible he won't get to it today. He has no obligation to update this on time so just sit back and relax, at the time you posted that he probably wasn't even awake


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 26, 2010)

oh sorry, i didn't know about thanksgiving stuff. Thanks for the info


----------



## D4vd (Nov 26, 2010)

Round 7

avg12: 15.30
best avg5: 14.09

Pretty bad because I didn't do any warm up solves

14.76, (17.69), 15.19, 17.27, 16.30, 13.61, 14.98, 13.85, 14.81, (13.06), 16.49, 15.76

Solve 9 was an OLL skip


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 28, 2010)

15.99 a12 (2H)
13.78, 14.44, 16.88, 14.57, 17.10, 17.60, 16.58, DNF(21.88), 13.73, 13.06, 18.14, 17.13


----------



## maggot (Dec 1, 2010)

want to join, so im going to post a random av 12. im hopelessly stuck ; w; 2H. 
19.25
14.07
18.00
(20.73)
18.24
15.30
17.57
15.07
13.99
18.12
(12.85)
16.28
=16.59

but i'll join officially next week. this was a really good avg for me ^^;


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh dear, it seems as though I've forgotten about this thread. 
I shall fixy stuff now.

Edit: Updated.


----------



## slocuber (Dec 1, 2010)

15.58, 14.96, 13.61, 25.53, 15.16, 20.81, 12.01, 15.94, 14.45, 16.09, 9.51, 15.25

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.51
worst time: 25.53

current mean of 3: 13.62 (σ = 2.92)
best mean of 3: 13.35 (σ = 2.80)

current avg5: 15.22 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 14.14 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 15.39 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 15.39 (σ = 2.14)

2 pops


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

FUUU counting 19
the last solve has such sexy f2l zomg

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.63
worst time: 19.57

current avg5: 15.80 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 15.11 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 15.68 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 15.68 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 15.68 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 15.66

such a good average, i'm only really at very low 16's right now 

15.23, 13.50, 14.54, 15.55, 16.02, 19.57[alot of lockups], 15.25, 19.27, 13.44, 16.64, 17.34, 11.63

coulda been pb if not for the counting 19 in there maybe


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Dec 3, 2010)

round 8 
13.47, 14.33, 14.18, 15.03, 14.89, 14.54, 12.10, (16.08), 12.71, 12.34, (11.86), 13.71

average of 12 = 13.73


----------



## yockee (Dec 3, 2010)

Round 1. Event - 3x3

Times:
1. 18.00
2. (17.85)
3. (22.07)
4. 20.19
5. 21.63
6. 20.66
7. 18.86
8. 18.95
9. 19.44
10. 21.45
11. 19.80
12. 18.77

Ugh. 10 of 12 = 19.77 The year I was born. Ugh.
Cube used - DaYan Lingyun
Timer used - Cubetimer.com


----------



## LouisCormier (Dec 3, 2010)

Statistics for 12-03-2010 17:32:41

Average: 18.11
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 14.94
Worst Time: 21.70
Individual Times:
1.	19.84	R2 B' D' F2 R2 L B' R' F2 D U' F B' L B' D2 R B2 D' L R B' L2 R' U2	
2.	(14.94)	U B2 R2 D U' L' B F D R2 U L2 B2 R' L F2 L' U B' R D F2 D L' U	
3.	21.49	L U' F' D' F D F2 L' U2 L F' B2 L U2 R' D' L U B' U2 L2 B2 D R' F
4.	(21.70)	R L U D2 R' B' R U F' D2 L' F U' R U2 F' R' B D2 U' B2 D' B' D' B2
5.	16.28	D U' R' F2 U' F B R2 B' F R' F L' D2 L' R2 U2 R L2 B2 U B' D2 R' B'
6.	16.40	F2 L D2 B' U' R L2 F L' R2 B2 U' L' R' F U2 F R' B2 U F L2 F2 R' D
7.	17.27	B F' D L U2 B2 F' R' B U D' L2 F' R F2 D' L D' L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B2
8.	18.02	U D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B L F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' L R F L2 U2 D L U'
9.	16.98	B F L2 D' F R2 U F' L' B' U' B L' B' D2 U R2 D' B' D2 L F' U2 B' D
10.	17.78	B L U' F' D' L B' L' D U' B D2 R' D2 R L U2 F' U L' F L2 U' B L'
11.	17.08	D2 L2 U L B F2 U R' D B D L U' B D R2 F2 B2 R2 F B2 D' B U D2
12.	20.00	U D' L2 R2 D' F' L' B R L' F B2 R' F2 U F' U' R2 B2 L U' F' R D2 U2

Pretty good average for me, Cube = Dayan Guhong, Timer = CCT


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 4, 2010)

Round 8
2H
16.55, 20.47, 15.33, 20.66, 17.88, 18.19, 17.88, 14.55, 18.69, 20.61, 14.72, 28.49 = 18.10
Could have been so much better.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 4, 2010)

Round 8: 2H
19.13

19.58, (16.07), (DNF), 19.20, 19.98, 18.13, 16.07, 20.60, 20.49, 19.97, 17.97, 19.28

Okay for me.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 4, 2010)

Round 8: 2H

14.41, 13.58, 16.15, 18.25, 19.61, 17.08, 10.64, 15.28, DNF(25.67), 19.90, 18.77, 15.96 = 16.90


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 5, 2010)

current avg12: 18.91 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 18.91 (σ = 1.23)



I haven't been practicing much over the past few days.


----------



## chikato_tan (Dec 5, 2010)

Statistics for 12-05-2010 08:36:31

Average: 14.78
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 13.00
Worst Time: 16.36
Individual Times:
1.	14.85	R2 B' D' F2 R2 L B' R' F2 D U' F B' L B' D2 R B2 D' L R B' L2 R' U2
2.	15.65	U B2 R2 D U' L' B F D R2 U L2 B2 R' L F2 L' U B' R D F2 D L' U
3.	15.23	L U' F' D' F D F2 L' U2 L F' B2 L U2 R' D' L U B' U2 L2 B2 D R' F
4.	14.64	R L U D2 R' B' R U F' D2 L' F U' R U2 F' R' B D2 U' B2 D' B' D' B2
5.	15.81	D U' R' F2 U' F B R2 B' F R' F L' D2 L' R2 U2 R L2 B2 U B' D2 R' B'
6.	(16.36)	F2 L D2 B' U' R L2 F L' R2 B2 U' L' R' F U2 F R' B2 U F L2 F2 R' D
7.	13.48	B F' D L U2 B2 F' R' B U D' L2 F' R F2 D' L D' L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B2
8.	(13.00)	U D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B L F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' L R F L2 U2 D L U'
9.	14.52	B F L2 D' F R2 U F' L' B' U' B L' B' D2 U R2 D' B' D2 L F' U2 B' D
10.	13.61	B L U' F' D' L B' L' D U' B D2 R' D2 R L U2 F' U L' F L2 U' B L'
11.	14.89	D2 L2 U L B F2 U R' D B D L U' B D R2 F2 B2 R2 F B2 D' B U D2
12.	15.11	U D' L2 R2 D' F' L' B R L' F B2 R' F2 U F' U' R2 B2 L U' F' R D2 U2
nice!!!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2010)

2H

(13.96), 17.79, 17.24, (18.91), 15.92, 17.14, 15.54, 16.50, 17.24, 14.61, 15.38, 18.01 = *16.53*

Notes: Switched to Guhong, really nice cube


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.91

(21.30), 19.08, 19.46, 20.38, 18.49, (15.41), 20.26, 19.65, 17.66, 15.89, 19.84, 18.37 

meh...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

2 days.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok man, i will continue

best time: 13.47
worst time: 19.18

current avg5: 16.26 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 16.26 (σ = 1.30)

avg12: *17.06* (σ = 1.33)

17.74, 18.74, 18.89, 15.60, 16.83, 19.18, 16.05, 17.31, 17.03, 13.47, 18.03, 14.42

Comment : This could be sub 17, but because of the counting 18.89. I'm improving now, I'm averaging 17s


----------



## D4vd (Dec 9, 2010)

Avg12: 14.53

15.71, 12.71, (16.55), 16.24, 13.49, 15.40, 12.45, 15.10, 14.15, 15.34, (11.31), 14.67

Best avg5: 13.90 

11th solve was a PLL skip


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 9, 2010)

15.73, 16.13, 16.74, 24.23, 20.89, 17.73, 20.66, 17.66, 15.79, 17.17, 15.62, 17.38 = 17.59


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 9, 2010)

hi, stachu

can you put scrambles for round 9?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 9, 2010)

Scrambles:
1) R2 D' F D2 U' L B2 D' F2 U2 F' D' B L2 U2 F2 U2 R L' F R B' R F L'
2) R D2 L F B' L B' L U2 F' U D' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' U R' L2 D F2 L R2
3) U' F2 U B U' L2 U2 B L2 D L' F R2 F' B D' L' R D' F2 L D R' U L2
4) D2 B D' U F B' D2 B2 D2 R2 L B D2 L2 B' D F2 B U L2 D' B' R' L2 F
5) U R' F' R U' R B L2 F' L' B L' B L B R' B' D B L F B' R2 L B2
6) D2 B D' R2 U2 B L D2 F' B2 R U2 R2 L2 U2 L R2 U' R2 F' B U2 F2 B D'
7) U' F2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B L R F L2 B2 U2 F2 B' R U' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2
8) R' B R' F' U2 B' L F2 R' D2 L' R D B2 F U F U F' U B U2 B' L' F
9) D2 L' D2 U' F R2 U2 F2 D' L F B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' R F2 R D' L' D' L2 D
10) B2 L2 U' L F D2 B' L' U D R U' L F L2 F' B L2 R2 F' R B2 R2 F2 U'
11) L' F L2 U2 L' U F' B' R B2 D2 U' F L' D F U D2 F U L F L' B2 L
12) R D2 L U2 B' L2 D F2 L U2 D L2 F D' B2 L' F' U B U2 L F U D2 B'

I'll edit the first 2 posts tonight probably. I've got major school stuff to do because it's finals week, so I hope this works for now.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

I just started this last week on the round 8 scrambles, but put round 1 becuase it was round 1 for me. Does that matter? And I'm not listed on the chart yet!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 9, 2010)

yockee said:


> I just started this last week on the round 8 scrambles, but put round 1 becuase it was round 1 for me. Does that matter? And I'm not listed on the chart yet!!


 
He has major school work to do. As said above he will edit the first posts tonight (in those first two posts is the chart). And no it doesn't matter you put round 1-we know what you mean.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

Dude, your name really makes me miss Reese's peanut butter cups. They're hard to find in the UK.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

3x3 speed, round 2 (for me)
Cube used: DaYan Lingyun
Times:
1. 15.52 2. 21.65 3. 20.12 4. 18.42 5. 24.36 6. 22.57 7. 20.36 8. 17.43 9. 17.21 10. 17.69 11. 14.16 12. 18.55

Stats from cubetimer.com:
Average: 00:19.00 Best: 00:14.16
Avg. 5: 00:17.01 3 of 5: 00:17.44
Avg. 10: 00:19.09 10 of 12: 00:18.95


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 9, 2010)

yockee said:


> Dude, your name really makes me miss Reese's peanut butter cups. They're hard to find in the UK.


 
Yeah, my name's pretty BAMF.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 11, 2010)

Round 9
16.20, 17.97, 14.49, 18.28, 18.89, 17.17, 21.08, 17.97, 13.58, 15.34, 14.81, 15.97 = 16.71


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 12, 2010)

Times (2H)
16.47, 17.32, 17.47, 16.92, 18.00, 18.13, 15.35, (19.95), (13.66), 16.07, 17.99, 18.08

*AVG: *17.12


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 13, 2010)

Round 8, 2H


Statistics for 12-12-2010 17:51:24

Average: 18.88
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 14.69
Worst Time: 23.27
Individual Times:
1.	18.65	R2 B' D' F2 R2 L B' R' F2 D U' F B' L B' D2 R B2 D' L R B' L2 R' U2
2.	15.84	U B2 R2 D U' L' B F D R2 U L2 B2 R' L F2 L' U B' R D F2 D L' U	PLL skip
3.	22.52	L U' F' D' F D F2 L' U2 L F' B2 L U2 R' D' L U B' U2 L2 B2 D R' F
4.	(23.27)	R L U D2 R' B' R U F' D2 L' F U' R U2 F' R' B D2 U' B2 D' B' D' B2
5.	16.91	D U' R' F2 U' F B R2 B' F R' F L' D2 L' R2 U2 R L2 B2 U B' D2 R' B'
6.	(14.69)	F2 L D2 B' U' R L2 F L' R2 B2 U' L' R' F U2 F R' B2 U F L2 F2 R' D
7.	20.80	B F' D L U2 B2 F' R' B U D' L2 F' R F2 D' L D' L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' B2
8.	15.94	U D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L B L F2 L F2 L2 F2 D' L R F L2 U2 D L U'
9.	17.13	B F L2 D' F R2 U F' L' B' U' B L' B' D2 U R2 D' B' D2 L F' U2 B' D
10.	22.55	B L U' F' D' L B' L' D U' B D2 R' D2 R L U2 F' U L' F L2 U' B L'
11.	18.75	D2 L2 U L B F2 U R' D B D L U' B D R2 F2 B2 R2 F B2 D' B U D2
12.	19.68	U D' L2 R2 D' F' L' B R L' F B2 R' F2 U F' U' R2 B2 L U' F' R D2 U2	PLL skip


Round 9, 2H


Statistics for 12-12-2010 18:02:53

Average: 19.10
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 17.13
Worst Time: 21.47
Individual Times:
1.	20.31	R2 D' F D2 U' L B2 D' F2 U2 F' D' B L2 U2 F2 U2 R L' F R B' R F L'
2.	20.15	R D2 L F B' L B' L U2 F' U D' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' U R' L2 D F2 L R2
3.	17.52	U' F2 U B U' L2 U2 B L2 D L' F R2 F' B D' L' R D' F2 L D R' U L2
4.	19.41	D2 B D' U F B' D2 B2 D2 R2 L B D2 L2 B' D F2 B U L2 D' B' R' L2 F
5.	(17.13)	U R' F' R U' R B L2 F' L' B L' B L B R' B' D B L F B' R2 L B2
6.	21.43	D2 B D' R2 U2 B L D2 F' B2 R U2 R2 L2 U2 L R2 U' R2 F' B U2 F2 B D'
7.	19.50	U' F2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B L R F L2 B2 U2 F2 B' R U' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2
8.	17.47	R' B R' F' U2 B' L F2 R' D2 L' R D B2 F U F U F' U B U2 B' L' F	OMG BLOCKS. THIS WAS AWESOME.
9.	18.59	D2 L' D2 U' F R2 U2 F2 D' L F B2 R' U2 B2 D2 F' R F2 R D' L' D' L2 D
10.	(21.47)	B2 L2 U' L F D2 B' L' U D R U' L F L2 F' B L2 R2 F' R B2 R2 F2 U'
11.	19.44	L' F L2 U2 L' U F' B' R B2 D2 U' F L' D F U D2 F U L F L' B2 L
12.	17.22	R D2 L U2 B' L2 D F2 L U2 D L2 F D' B2 L' F' U B U2 L F U D2 B'


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 13, 2010)

10.45, (8.26), 11.18, 9.39, 9.38, 9.71, 10.14, 9.73, 8.93, (14.40), 9.46, 10.08 = 9.84

pew pew pew


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 13, 2010)

hmm, you haven't update this thread for 5 days after the end of the last round. Can I take over and run this thread instead?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

I haven't updated the first post in 5 days*
I have finals all of this week, as I've said.

If you want, I give you the privilege for a week to boss people around on this thread.
Thanks,
Stachu


And now, I get back to cramming.


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 13, 2010)

2H Average: 14.75 
15.45, 13.58, (12.54), 13.39, 13.08, 15.37, 17.30, 15.36, (17.62), 14.52, 15.70, 13.70

=).


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 13, 2010)

EDIT : FAIL

Forget that, I will do round 9 
2H

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.06
worst time: 19.14

current avg5: 15.78 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 15.78 (σ = 0.99)

avg12: 16.95 (σ = 1.20)
Comment : sub-17

Individual times : 19.14, 17.82, 16.42, 17.10, 16.21, 18.27, 17.47, 14.39, 14.06, 18.89, 16.58, 16.37


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 13, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> can you put scrambles for round 9?





StachuK1992 said:


> Scrambles:





Fire Cuber said:


> I will update graphs and i will post scrambles (only for this week)
> round 9


>_>


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 13, 2010)

hmm i guess you don't check that what he posted on the first post is round 8

>_>

EPIC EDIT : you're right :fp :fp :fp :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2010)

~sigh~
First final begins in like 3 hours.
So in 6 hours, stuff will be updated.


----------



## D4vd (Dec 17, 2010)

Avg12: 14.47 

13.92, 14.13, 14.86, 14.37, 14.45, 14.63, 14.23, (13.02), 15.08, 15.18, 13.86, (15.54)

Only 3 solves over 15 

1st solve was an OLL skip and the 13.02 was a lucky x-cross

best avg5: 14.32


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2010)

Updating this tonight.
Today was my last final, so now I'm free!
Yay for 1/8 of my Bachelors!


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 25, 2010)

I guess it's time to take over this thread or making a similar thread like this.


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Dec 25, 2010)

Normal average: 16,38 avg 12

21.15	N/A	N/A	
15.85	N/A	N/A	
14.68	N/A	N/A	
19.68	N/A	N/A	
18.36	17.96	N/A	
17.73	17.31	N/A	
14.51	16.92	N/A	
14.37	16.87	N/A	
14.52	15.59	N/A	
14.29	14.47	N/A	
15.86	14.47	N/A	
18.26	14.92	*16.38	*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Pll skip made it sub15 average. Otherwise would have been 15.0x 

13.95, 15.73, 18.80, 16.37, 15.52, 14.07, 13.18, 16.25, 13.72, 14.52, 16.10, 11.48[wee pll skip]

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 11.48
worst time: 18.80

current avg5: 14.78 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 14.10 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 14.94 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 14.94 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 14.94 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 14.97


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2011)

Stachu!! Please update!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 17, 2011)

is this a dead thread?


----------



## Xishem (Feb 17, 2011)

@Stachu: If you read this, I'd be happy to take over this thread if you are too busy to maintain it.

I see no reason that there shouldn't be an active Race to Sub-15 thread, since I feel that it's just as important as the sub-30 and sub-20 threads.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got sub20 of 50, and wanted to join a race thread
but is it dead or not?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes it's dead. Make a new thread since Stachu won't respond in here for whatever reason. Either busy or otherwise.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree. Someone should make a new thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 20, 2011)

Xishem; expect a PM tomorrow. I'm kinda busy.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2011)

Xishem said:


> @Stachu: If you read this, I'd be happy to take over this thread if you are too busy to maintain it.
> 
> I see no reason that there shouldn't be an active Race to Sub-15 thread, since I feel that it's just as important as the sub-30 and sub-20 threads.


 
If i were you i would just go ahead and make a race to sub-10 thread. That way more people can participate. And the real purpose of these threads is to give people motivation to practice every week.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 20, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> If i were you i would just go ahead and make a race to sub-10 thread. That way more people can participate. And the real purpose of these threads is to give people motivation to practice every week.


 
True, but another part of the purpose is to give a realistic end goal for the participants. Sub-15 is realistic for most average people. Sub-10 isn't. At least at this point in time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Then make a race to sub12. That's feasible.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Then make a race to sub12. That's feasible.


 
As much as i don't like weird numbers like this, i would have to agree.


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 25, 2013)

round 8 2h average: 17.00 
18.35, 14.75, 14.11, 17.14, 22.73, 16.98, 14.27, 16.83, 15.68, 18.67, 14.61, 24.43
best time: 14.11
worst time: 24.43


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 25, 2013)

Necropost. As with what happened with the other race to sub 15 thread, there is a race thread in the forum competitions that has race to sub 15 in it. Please go there, as this thread is long dead.


----------

